# child allowance



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a silly question, My husband, myself and two children are planning to re-locate to Andalucia in March and I was just wondering if I will still be eligible for child allowance??

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Just a silly question, My husband, myself and two children are planning to re-locate to Andalucia in March and I was just wondering if I will still be eligible for child allowance??
> 
> Jo


Sorry, 'fraid not
Many of the UK allowances become null and void once you become resident here. Your pension isn't effected of course as long as you have done the full term, but health wise you are fending for yourself once your E106 has expired (unless you are retired).
I think disability allowance is payable over here

Are you going to be working? I assume you're not of retirement age with a couple of kids?

If you are working this helps
DWP - Services and benefits - A to Z - EEA Agreement - Benefits (k)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wont be working initially - although I guess like most people I hope to be able to get something eventually (no, I dont speak the language... yet!?), We shouldnt need the extra the income though. My OH has a specialist HiFi shop and multi-media business in the UK and feels he'll be able to run that from Spain most of the time, he also has some contacts in Marbella where he hopes to be able to get work. 

We're hoping to rent in Alaurin for 6 months and are going out next week to see whats around, we're also looking at an International school, Sunlands, for the kids who are 12 and 10.

We hope to buy later on, once we've sold our UK house.

sorry, I guess I'm rambling on a bit. If anyone has any useful tips or advice on anything I'd be really grateful. Although we've done a fair ammount of research, its always nice to hear from those who have done it and know what it's "really" like to do all this!!?

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I wont be working initially - although I guess like most people I hope to be able to get something eventually (no, I dont speak the language... yet!?), We shouldnt need the extra the income though. My OH has a specialist HiFi shop and multi-media business in the UK and feels he'll be able to run that from Spain most of the time, he also has some contacts in Marbella where he hopes to be able to get work.
> 
> We're hoping to rent in Alaurin for 6 months and are going out next week to see whats around, we're also looking at an International school, Sunlands, for the kids who are 12 and 10.
> 
> ...


Well, renting first is a very good idea as then you get a chance to see what areas you actually really like. 

You need to get yourself an NIE number, usually from your local police station ... its like a tax identifier.

When you arrive go to the town hall to register on the Padron so they know you are here. A certificate helps with many other things like buying a car.

Before you leave you need to get yourselves E106 documents for you all ... this entitles you to up to 2 years free health care here, designed to tide you over until you gain work. Get it from the DWP overseas medical care section in Newcastle. When you get here go to the local Dept de Seguridad with the E106's and they will fill the forms. Then they send you a letter which you take to the local Ambulatario and they will issue a temporary SIP Health card.

Whatever bank accounts in the UK you need, sort them now because you will have problems opening an account as a Spanish resident with many banks once you are here. Make payments to cash ISA's, as you wont be able to make any once you leave the UK although you can just keep them running.
You now need to apply for a residency certificate on arrival here within, supposedly, 3 months .... its changed recently. Thats quite often a nightmare as again you go to the local Police ... theres usually a 4 hour queue.

Anyhting specific you need to know?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gosh, thanx, we didnt know about the E106 stuff at all, and the bank stuff is helpful, I'll get my OH to do some investigations on those. The NIE thing can apparently be done on-line?? but as we're going to visit next week, we'll possibly look into that.

Anything specific??? Well, theres just so much isnt there!!?? I guess its the little things and the things we havent thought about that will be the most problematic in the end. I would like to know if anyone hit a problem at the last minute or can think of anything that they didnt do which they should have

Has anyone else made the move with a 10 yo and 12yo?? I feel we've possibly left it a little late for them to intergrate into a Spanish school, although I would like them to eventually be fluent and become comfortable with their new lives. We're looking at international schools because of this. 

One silly thing thats bothering me, I've no idea what the climate will be like in Spain/alhauren at this time of year. Should I bring a coat? scarf? shorts?? for our visit next week?

Thank you for your help so far. Having read alot on this forum, I'd say most people are happy and have no major regrets, have they????

Jo x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> gosh, thanx, we didnt know about the E106 stuff at all, and the bank stuff is helpful, I'll get my OH to do some investigations on those. The NIE thing can apparently be done on-line?? but as we're going to visit next week, we'll possibly look into that.
> 
> Anything specific??? Well, theres just so much isnt there!!?? I guess its the little things and the things we havent thought about that will be the most problematic in the end. I would like to know if anyone hit a problem at the last minute or can think of anything that they didnt do which they should have
> 
> ...


The weather in general at the moment is sunny around 70 in the day, but quite cool at night

I think you're right about the kids ... they would suffer educationally not being able to speak the language


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We moved to the Valencia region about a year ago now with twins of 8 and a boy of 10. They've joined a local Spanisg school and are doing fine.

I think if we'de waited any longer then our eldest may have had problems at secondary school.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> We moved to the Valencia region about a year ago now with twins of 8 and a boy of 10. They've joined a local Spanisg school and are doing fine.
> 
> I think if we'de waited any longer then our eldest may have had problems at secondary school.



Yeas, it must be terribly confusing trying to keep up with work at first, but not understanding whats being taught to you. Are you actuallly in Valencia?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Yeas, it must be terribly confusing trying to keep up with work at first, but not understanding whats being taught to you. Are you actuallly in Valencia?


No, we're actually in Ontinyent - due south of Valencia. I don't actually know how the children cope - not only do they have to learn the language but also the subjects (or perhaps I'm just OLD).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> No, we're actually in Ontinyent - due south of Valencia. I don't actually know how the children cope - not only do they have to learn the language but also the subjects (or perhaps I'm just OLD).



Most ex pats I met over here say their kids picked up the language really quickly, whilst they struggled .... the kids end up as interpreters


----------



## nikkiwinter (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi
In response to your question about integration of the kids into school, We moved to Spain in August and although I gave my daughter private spanish lessons in the UK, it was only once a week for an hour, and so she had hardly any spanish behind her. We felt it would be better for her to go to the local spanish school and if she didnt get on then we would take her out and put her into an International school, however she has settled very quickly and made lots of friends of all nationalities and her spanish is coming along very well. She is 9 yo and only started at the school in September!
I would suggest you try them at local school first, in my experience it has been great for my daughter.
Good luck!


----------

